# Wild Spellcraft for Campaign Suite released



## Twin Rose (May 14, 2002)

The final touches and testing of the Wild Spellcraft expansion for Campaign Suite have been completed and it's now available.  You'll still need, for play, the Wild Spellcraft PDF (or book, coming soon) but this offers for those who already have Wild Spellcraft or want to buy it a number of great options.

First, you can apply the Wild Spellcaster template to monsters and races seamlessly - Two clicks, in fact, and you are done.

Secondly, you can roll your mishaps and get a printout of results of a number of random rolls.

Thirdly, you can make your own mishap tables by just typing and let CS balance the table out for you.

Fourthly, you can use the note cut-and-paste features to copy the rules from a chaos field, or other Wild Spellcraft feature to your dungeons, adventures, etc.

There's more that Campaign Suite offers, and the wild spellcraft expansion really improves this.  I'd like to thank Rangerwickett and Morrus for this oportunity - I'm already using Wild Spellcraft in my campaign.  And, by the way, things get really interesting when you have a Wild Spellcaster harpy


----------

